# Track Days



## twofourten (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey everyone,
I'm keen to get some time on the track this year, are there any club events or can we start one?
Based in the South East myself so Brands Hatch or Goodwood might be good venues although I know the latter is a bit expensive...


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

id be well up for this


----------



## twofourten (Mar 18, 2016)

Jimmy_Cee said:


> id be well up for this


where about are you based Jimmy?


----------



## Jimmy_Cee (Jan 11, 2022)

twofourten said:


> where about are you based Jimmy?


Milton Keynes, Bucks - deffo up for some Track days by Spring time


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope to, went to Bedford last year, been to Snetterton and Castle Combe in the past too, all in the TT

Will follow this thread. I'm in West London so not all that far from you both


----------



## prossertom63 (10 mo ago)

Birmingham based up for some track time aswell


----------

